# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  New chewieee

## Dorsa

Hey guys after some consideration between gargoyle geckos and chahouas, I finally got a chahoua! 
(When we first picked him up)


This little guys name is monkey and Im almost certain he is a little boy Ill attach some pics just because I think his colours are so beautiful. Im constantly surprised but how smart and curious he is, but saying that he is very jumpy!! 

Compared to my crested gecko i would say that monkey is faster and more likely to randomly jump somewhere, I know that hes just a juvenile still but I was just wondering how your experiences with juveniles have been because its so hard to even get him out and I dont want to stress him or anything. 






Overall hes so amusing to watch and hes such a funny looking guy already in love. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-29-2019),_dakski_ (04-29-2019),_Dianne_ (04-29-2019),_gunkle_ (04-29-2019),_SilentHill_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

super cute! maybe i will be lucky enough one day to have one....or three lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Dorsa (04-29-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great pickup Chewies are the best  :Good Job:

----------

Dorsa (04-29-2019)

----------


## Dorsa

> Great pickup Chewies are the best


For sure! Watching his colours change as he grows is so awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodie

Great pics.  Even though I have no experience at all keeping these critters.....the one thing I do know is that they are amazing looking!   :Good Job:

----------

Dorsa (04-29-2019)

----------

